# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  Radfahren nach RPT

## gustav

Hallo, ich habe meine RPT nun etwa 3 Monate hinter mir. Die Kontinenz lässt zu wünschen übrig (ca. 4-5 Vorlagen pro Tag). Ich habe wieder reduziert angefangen zu arbeiten. Der behandelnde Arzt hat mir empfohlen, für etwa 6 Monate aufs Radfahren zu verzichten. Aus welchem Grund soll man trotz Bauchschnitts so lange aufs Radfahren verzichten? Helfen die neuen Radsättel, bei denen der Dammbereich geschont wird ?

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Gustav,

vor ca. 6 Wochen hast Du noch 8 Vorlagen gebraucht, jetzt nur noch die Hälfte, das ist doch was!!!!

Bei der Bundeswehr habe ich häufig ein Wort gebraucht, welches ich jetzt auch an Dich richte: *Weitermachen*

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Harro

Hallo Dieter,

was ist denn das für ein blass in schlecht lesbarem Druck eingefügter Schlußsatz: Der vorstehende Text wurde durch eine unabhängige Kommission geprüft, er enthält keine unangemessene Ausdrucksweise.

Steht der auf Deinen Wunsch nur bei Dir und wer sind die unabhängigen Kommissionsmitglieder?

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## gustav

Hallo Dieter,
es geht mir mit der Kontinenz bzw. Inkontinenz tatsächlich schon besser. Ich trainiere auch fleißig. Ich habe gehört, dass Radfahren das Kontinenztraining unterstützen kann - ist das so ?

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo, Lieber Gustav,

wie ich sehe, bist Du erst am Dez.2006 operiert worden dann solltest Du es aber mit dem radeln nicht übertreiben und wie soll durch das Rahrfahren eine Kontinenz entstehen, das Glauben wohl nur die Hühner und der Gogl lacht dazu!

Nein, Gustav, deine Inkontinenz muß Du alleine mit dem äußeren Harnröhren Schließmuskel trainierend weg begommen und das nennt man "Koninenztraining für den Mann"

Kaufe dir zwei Wanderstöcke die man intivituell in der Höhe einstellen kann (in jedem Sportgeschäft erhältlich) und gehe mal wieder wandern! ist auch schön und tut dem Herzen GUT.

Gute Besserung wüscht Dir
Helmut

----------


## WinfriedW

Hallo Gustav,

beim normalen Radfahren auf einem Fahrradsattel wird der Unterbauch und damit der Operationsbereich relativ stark beansprucht. Ich war zur Reha in der Klinik Wildetal (Bad Wildungen). Dort gibt es sog. *Halbsitzergometer*. Man sitzt darauf ähnlich wie bei einem Liegerad nicht aufrecht auf einem normalen Sattel, sondern halb liegend auf einem Sitz. Diese Dinger sind dort den relativ frisch Operierten erlaubt. Ich habe mich darauf ziemlich ausgetobt.

Ich glaube, dass eine gute Kondition beim Widererlangen der Kontinenz hilfreich ist. Ich habe mich nicht nur in Bad Wildungen auf den Halbsitzergometern ausgetobt, ich war auch vor und nach der OP regelmäßig zum Schwimmen. Solange Mann nicht kontinent ist, ist das mit dem Schwimmen so eine Sache. Mir verpasste man in Bad Wildungen zu diesem Zwecke ein Penisbändchen, welches ich sehr bald, weil kontinent, nicht mehr brauchte.

Zu viel Beckenbodengymnastik und Schließmuskeltraining kann bei der Wiedererlangung der Kontinenz kontraproduktiv sein! Hierzu folgendes Buch:

Die Harninkontinenz beim Mann
Wolfgang Ide u. Dr. Winfried Vahlensieck
125 Seiten - Pflaum-Verlag 2002 
ISBN: 3790508721

http://www.kontinenztraining.de

Im Gegensatz zu Helmut glaube ich, dass lockeres Radfahren bei der Wiedererlangung der Kontinenz hilfreich sein kann. Allerdings darfst du dabei den OP-Bereich nicht überbeanspruchen. 8 Wochen nach OP sollte die Op-Wunde unter normalen Umständen äußerlich und innerlich stabil verheilt sein. Wenn dir dein Arzt einen Zeitraum von 6-Monaten nennt, dann begibt er sich damit auf die sichere Seite.

Auf der anderen Seite sind andere Ausdauersportarten wie Wandern und Schwimmen vermutlich nicht schlechter.

Ich wünsche dir alles Gute

Winfried

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo,

es gibt auch einen Verband/Verein für Inkontinenz:

    Anschrift der Geschäftsstelle und des Vereins

*     Selbsthilfeverband Inkontinenz e.V.
    Geschäftsstelle Augsburg
    Bahnhofstraße 14
    D-86150 Augsburg

    Tel.: 0821/31983790
    Fax: 0821/31983791
* 

Der Vorstand des Vereins

     1. Vorsitzender
Zur Zeit nicht besetzt

 2. Vorsitzender
Stefan Süß
    Tulpenstraße 5
    D-93161 Sinzing
    Tel.: 0941/33012

Schatzmeister
Helmut Schreiber
    Bahnhofstraße 14
    D-86150 Augsburg
    Tel.: 0821/5081180

und dazu ein recht gut besuchtes Forum:

http://www.selbsthilfeverband-inkont.../inkoleben.php

Dort kann man viel finden, wenn man mit "Beckenbodentraining" sucht. Mit "Kontinenztraining" (häufig wird hier in unserem Forum Wert auf diese Bezeichnung gelegt) wird man nicht fündig. Auch eine ganz gute Anleitung für das Beckenboden/Kontinenz/Harnröhrenschließmuskeltraining kann man dort finden.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Gustav,

ich habe mich an den ärztlichen Ratschlag gehalten und 6 Monate lang aufs Radfahren verzichtet.

Allerdings habe ich mir direkt nach der OP einen Roller mit grö0eren Rädern gekauft und bin fleißig damit gefahren.

Ich hatte den Eindruck, dass das Treten auf dem Roller auch dem Schließmuskel und meiner Kontinenz gut getan hat.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger
SHG Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

----------


## Urologe

Ich kann nur immer wieder die Sättel SQlab 602 und 611 empfehlen. Da bekommt die Prostata weniger Druck ab, als beim Sitzen auf der Couch.
Dementsprechend gibt es dann auch keine "Schonfristen" zu beachten.

Gruss
fs

----------


## gustav

Ich kann nur immer wieder die Sättel SQlab 602 und 611 empfehlen. Da bekommt die Prostata weniger Druck ab, als beim Sitzen auf der Couch.
Dementsprechend gibt es dann auch keine "Schonfristen" zu beachten.

Hallo, wo gibt es diese Sättel ? Gibt es eine Internetadresse ?
Gruß Gustav
PS : mit ein bischen googeln findet man einige Seiten wie :
http://www.dersattel.de/deutsch/fahrradsattel.htm

Ich habe mir einen Sattel bestellt und werde Euch dann über meine Erfahrungen berichten.

Ich habe mir für mein Rennrad den Sattel 611 besorgt und habe schon mehrere hundert km abgespult. Ich bin sehr zufrieden. Kein Gefühl von Taubheit, wie ich es sonst immer nach einer oder zwei Stunden Fahrtzeit verspürt habe. Die Inkontinenz macht mir beim Radfahren viel weniger zu schaffen als bei anderen Sportarten wie Walking oder Tennis.

Momentan habe ich allerdings nach einem kleinen Eingriff an der Harnröhre (schwacher Harnstrahl) wieder einen Katheder und bin eine Woche auf Eis gelegt. Ich habe Hoffnung, das sich mit diesem Eingriff auch mein Inkontinenzproblem löst.

Viele Grüße an alle Mitstreiter
Gustav

----------


## WinfriedW

> Dementsprechend gibt es dann auch keine "Schonfristen" zu beachten.


Ich denke, die genannten Sättel sind vor allen Dingen etwas für Leute mit Sitzproblemen. Die Schonfrist soll verhindern, dass im OP-Bereich etwas kaputt geht bzw. reißt. Grundsätzlich ersetzen die genannten Sättel die Schonfrist m. E. nicht.

Nun gibt es zwischen Radfahren und Radfahren große Unterschiede. Nach 8 Wochen ist die OP-Wunde normalerweise verheilt. Wenn bei dir alles OK ist, dann denke ich, dass lockeres Radfahren in der Ebene nicht schadet. Die schweren Bergetappen solltest du dir vielleicht noch nicht antun.




> Hallo, wo gibt es diese Sättel ? Gibt es eine Internetadresse ?


*Hier* und *hier*.

WW

----------


## shg-pca-husum

*Fahrradsattel: Manneskraft ist Formsache*

 *Vor allem bei Langstrecken-Radsportlern kann es durch       Durchblutungsstörungen im Genitalbereich zu Erektionsproblemen       kommen. Von entscheidender Bedeutung ist dabei nicht die Polsterung       des Sattels, sondern die Breite der Sitzfläche.*
     Die Fahrradindustrie ist noch nicht ausreichend auf die       Bedürfnisse ihrer Kunden eingegangen und somit ist der       "männerfreundliche" Fahrradsattel auch noch nicht       erfunden. Zu diesen Ergebnissen kommt Claus Martin Cremer in einer       Untersuchung, die er an der Klinik und Poliklinik für Urologie       der Universität zu Köln durchgeführt hat.
*
Durchblutung eingeschränkt*

     Gegenstand der Untersuchung war die Frage, ob der Penis beim Radfahren,       in Folge einer Quetschung des Dammes (Perineums), noch ausreichend mit       Blut versorgt wird. Durch eine Elektrode, die schmerzfrei an der Eichel       fixiert wurde, konnte die penile Durchblutung während des       Radfahrens mit Hilfe des Sauerstoffpartialdruckes quantifiziert werden.       Getestet wurden vier Sättel verschiedener Bauart: ein       Rennrad-Sattel mit Gelkissen, ein Sattel mit einer Einkerbung im       Genitalbereich, ein breiter Ledersattel und ein       "Damenrocksattel" (ohne Sattelnase). Bei allen Modellen kam       es in Folge des 20-minütigen Radelns zu einer Absenkung des       penilen Sauerstoffpartialdruckes.
*
Je schmaler der Sattel, desto schlechter die Durchblutung*

     Im Grad der Absenkung gab es jedoch signifikante Unterschiede. So       schnitt der wenig gepolsterte Rennradsattel mit einem Abfall von ca.       82 Prozent im Vergleich zum Ruhemittelwert am schlechtesten ab,       während der Damenrocksattel nur zu einem Abfall von etwa 20       Prozent führte. Verallgemeinernd lässt sich laut Untersuchung       sagen: Je schmaler der Sattel, desto größer ist der Druck       auf den Damm und um so schlechter ist die Durchblutung. Eine Alternative       ist der Damenrocksattel für sportliche Radfahrer allerdings nicht,       da er keinen ausreichenden Halt bietet.
*
Ergonomische Form wichtig*

     Vielfahrer sollten einen ergonomisch geformten Sattel benutzen, der       die Sitzbeinhöcker des Gesäßes unterstützt und       eine *Entlastungszone (z. B. Aussparung) im Genitalbereich* bietet.       Neben dem Material und der Form des Sattels hat auch die richtige       Höhenjustierung und eine waagrechte bis leicht nach vorne geneigte       Sattelposition einen positiven Einfluss auf die Durchblutung.       Zusätzlich seien ein häufiger Wechsel zwischen sitzendem und       stehendem Fahren, das Einlegen von Pausen sowie nahtlose Radlerhosen       sehr nützlich.
*
Langzeitfolgen unklar*

     Weitere Untersuchungen müssen nun zeigen, ob bei Männern       auch langfristige Schäden durch Fahrradfahren oder andere       Sportarten wie zum Beispiel Reiten entstehen können. Über       die Auswirkungen des Fahrradfahrens bei Frauen wurden bisher noch keine       wissenschaftlichen Ergebnisse veröffentlicht.

----------


## WinfriedW

Lieber Dieter,

du sollst dich auch nicht mit deinem ganzen Körpergewicht in den Sattel drücken, wie der ältere Herr auf obigem Bild. Unter Ausdauersport verstehe ich etwas anderes. Du sollst Druck auf die Pedale machen, dann wird auch der Hintern entlastet und der Sattel geschont. Nur Gustav soll sich vielleicht noch ein paar Tage zurückhalten.



WW

----------


## Anonymous1

> Lieber Dieter, du sollst dich auch nicht mit deinem ganzen Körpergewicht in den Sattel drücken, wie der ältere Herr auf obigem Bild.


Stimmt. Obwohl: Der "ältere Herr" drückt sein Körpergewicht grade in was ganz Oberkultiges rein:


Man beachte den ergonomisch geformten Breitsattel



> Unter Ausdauersport verstehe ich etwas anderes


Ich auch. Ich betreibe diesen Sport auch nicht mithilfe von Druck auf die Pedale, sondern mit

Gruß Dieter

----------


## WinfriedW

Nachdem bei mir selbst Viagra nicht mehr hilft, hier noch ein ernsthafter *Beitrag*:




> ... Wegen der inneren Wundnähte in der Dammregion sollten Sie *für 12 Wochen* nicht Rad fahren. ...


WW

----------


## Urologe

... bei perinealer (Dammschnitt) OP ist selbstverständlich eine Schonung einzuhalten

Gruss
fs

----------


## Jürgen

Hallo Gustav,

gehe mal auf die seite:  http://www.dersattel.de/
da findest du den suuper guten Sattel.

Beste Grüße aus dem Norden
Jürgen

----------


## Harro

Hallo Jürgen,

den letzten Sattel dieser Werbebroschüre, also den vor dem erneuten Anklicken, und zwar den mit der großen, freien Mittelleiste hatte ich mir testweise bei Kalker besorgt und wieder zurück gegeben, weil auch diese Lösung bei den doch sehr unterschiedlich geformten oder auch unterschiedlich großen Hinterteilen den Zweck, nämlich die Prostatagegend zu entlasten, nicht ausreichend erfüllte. Der Verkäufer hat ihn sogar dafür angepriesen, wenn jemand Hämorrhoiden hätte.
In meinem Hobbyraum daheim habe ich einen Hometrainer mit normaler Sitzbreite und Rückenlehne, so daß dann wirklich die Beinarbeit die Hauptlast trägt. Da tut dann wirklich nichts weh, und man muß nicht ständig, wie bei meinen früheren Rennsätteln, von einer Po-Backe auf die andere wechseln. Man ist eben eben kein Jüngling mehr.

*"Weinend kommt jedermann in dieses Leben, lächelnd soll man in jenes übergehen"         * (Johann Nepomuk Nestroy)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Helmut.2

Liebe Sportsfreunde,

wenn schon ein spezieller Fahrradsattel für Prostatageschätigte, dann sollte man zuhause Kreppapier etwa so groß wie sein eigenes Hinterteil (Popo) dann lege man das Kreppapier auf einen Stuhl -glatte Fläche Bitte- setze sich mit dem nackten Gesäß, Hintern oder auch Popo auf das Kreppapier -es darf aber nicht verrutschen!- trauf und drückt herzhaft auf damit das Kreppapier durch die Sitzknochen Zwei Kuhlen bilden.

Aufstehen Hose wieder anziehen oder auch nicht, ein Maßstab in Zentimeter nehmen und mißt die Kuhlen von Mitte zu Mitte aus.

Dieses Maß von Mitte zu Mitte -nehmen wir mal an ich hätte 8 cm- ja ja ich weiß, ich habe ein neckisches Popochen, gehe zum Fahrradhändler oder bestellt per Internet dann sollte man dieses Maß angeben, sehr wichtig! 

Dann braucht man nicht von einer zur anderen Backe wärend des radelns rutschen O.K.

Viel Spaß beim messen!
Helmut

----------


## Ironman

Hallo, auch ich 47 Jahre wurde Mitte Dezember 2006 laposkopisch operiert und als Extremsportler (Triathlon, 12 Std. Einzelzeitfahren usw.) kenne ich mich mit Radfahren aus. Einen Sattel der einem außer bei einer kleinen Aufsfahrt keine Probleme bereitet gibt es kaum. Ein falscher Glaube ist daß ein weicher oder breiter Sattel Abhilfe schafft. Der Dammbereich wird immer mit  belastet und dies gerade bei Bergauffahrten. Den Sattel von Sqlab bin ich selber noch nicht gefahren, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das er eine Wunderwaffe gegen unser Leiden ist. Nach Aussage meines Ur. darf ich an Sport alles machen was mir nach meiner Ansicht keine Probleme bereitet. Nur wenn ich etwas laufe (4km weit, Tempo etwas schneller als gehen) ist Blut im Urin und es kommt zu einem häufigen Harndrang für wenige ml . Ich bin zu dem Entschluß gekommen, auch wenn ich gerne laufen und Rad fahren möchte es wird wohl nicht funktionieren ob mit oder ohne Supersattel. 
Außerdem sind die Aussagen der Doc's über die Ausführung von Sport sehr unterschiedlich. Der eine sagt 3 der andere 6 Monate keinen Sport wie oben genannt ausüben. In der AHB waren Leute die nach 11 Monaten noch Probleme beim Radfahren hatten. Ein anderer lief aber nach 9 Monaten schon seinen ersten Marathon  (Lauftraining begann er nach 4 Monaten) .
Man muß wohl selber probieren was gut für einen ist. 
Hauptsache der Krebs ist raus (hoffentlich für immer).
Gruß an alle
Eine Frage an Ur. fs: Wie sieht es mit der Narbe an der Harnröhre aus, kann diese sich durch Radfahren oder laufen (reibung) nach innen wuchern?

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Ironman,

fährst Du eigentlich inzwischen wieder Fahrrad, ich meine sportlich? Und wie ist es mit der Kontinenz weitergegangen?

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Ironman

Hallo, ich traue mich noch nicht aufs Rad. Die Aussagen darüber sind zu unterschiedlich. Im KH sagten die Ärzte min. 6 Monate warten, in der AHB alle Sportarten nach 3 Monaten wenn sie körperlich keine Probleme machen.
Da aber bei einem sportlichen Radfahren Druck im Dammbereich auftritt, man Rutsch nach vorn, hinten, zur Seite und Schläge bei unebenheiten, werde ich noch warten. Ich habe auch Angst vor Narbenwucherungen. 
Meine Inkontinenz oder besser Kontinenz kann ich aus Sicht eines Kranken als gut betrachten, es handelt sich um Tröpfchen über dem Tag verteilt, die aber ein Tragen von Vorlagen erfordern ( 1-2 Stck. am Tag). Aber wie schon mal erwähnt nach körperlicher Anstrengung (längeres Bücken, Einfahrt fegen usw.) habe ich mit häufigen Harndrang für wenige ml Urin zu kämpfen.
Zur Potenz kann ich sagen 60 - 70 % Erektion ist erreicht aber GV auch mit Levitra alle 2 Tg. 10mg nicht möglich.
Gruß

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... und als Extremsportler (Triathlon, 12 Std. Einzelzeitfahren usw.) kenne ich mich mit Radfahren aus. Einen Sattel der einem außer bei einer kleinen Aufsfahrt keine Probleme bereitet gibt es kaum. ...


Ganz so wild wird es Gustav vielleicht nicht treiben wollen. 

Auch ich habe einiges an Langstreckenerfahrung. Z. B. bin ich 2004, als mein Hämoglobin und mein Testosteron noch auf Normalniveau war, auf dem Rennrad in 20 Fahr- plus einem Ruhetag 3000km von Berlin nach Athen gefahren - 100-250km/Tag. Da sind, nebenbei bemerkt, ein paar Berge auf der Strecke. Im Gegensatz zu Ironman bin ich zwar flott jedoch nie wettbewerbsmäßig gefahren.

Nach meiner Erfahrung gibt es zwei Arten von Sitzproblemen. Zum ersten gibt es Druckstellen, die auch entzündlich werden können. Dagegen hilft Hygiene, sprich gründliches Waschen. Einige Leute verwenden Fettcreme (Melkfett). Das ist äußerst kontraproduktiv, weil man damit die Poren zuschmiert. Es entzündet sich dann erst recht. Evtl. hilft eine entzündungshemmende Salbe. Ich komme ohne das zurecht.

Zum Zweiten stellen sich auf Strecken > 100km Probleme ein, die der Kurzstreckenfahrer so nicht kennt. Da kann es einem schon mal passieren, dass der Fuß oder dass ganze Bein taub werden, weil man sich einen Nerv oder ein Blutgefäß abdrückt. Dagegen hilft tatsächlich ein anderer Sattel. Leider kann man aber keine allgemeingültigen Ratschläge geben. Das muss jeder für sich ausprobieren, wie er am besten zu recht kommt.

Tatsächlich ist es aber so, dass der Rennradfahrer durch die gebückte Haltung weniger Gewicht auf dem Hintern hat als der Normalfahrer und einen Teil des Gewichtes auf den Lenker verlagert. 

Ich brauchte übrigens nach meiner Prostata-OP keinen anderen Sattel.

Bevor mich Dieter fragt, ob ich nun wieder sportlich Rad fahre: Nein das tue ich nicht. Mein Testosteron, mein Hämoglobin und mein Trainingsstand erlauben es nicht irgendwo mitzuhalten. Das ist ein ziemlicher Sch... . Ich habe mir jetzt ein Trekkingrad gekauft. 

WW

----------


## Michael

> Nein das tue ich nicht. Mein Testosteron, mein Hämoglobin und mein Trainingsstand erlauben es nicht irgendwo mitzuhalten. Das ist ein ziemlicher Sch... . Ich habe mir jetzt ein Trekkingrad gekauft. 
> 
> WW


Winfried, wie ist es mit schwimmen. Habe vorige Woche meinen Rekord verbessert. Eine neue Vorlage für Dich 130 Bahnen a 25 m, sprich 3250 m oder 3,25 km ohne Pause.
Jetzt aber ins Bett
Michael

----------


## Anonymous1

> 130 Bahnen a 25 m, sprich 3250 m oder 3,25 km ohne Pause.


Hallo Michael,

das ist eine sehr beachtliche Leistung! Die Zeit dafür spielt keine Rolle, außer wenn man zu lange im Wasser ist und sich dadurch evtl. erkälten könnte. Als früherer Wettkampfschwimmer (zeitweiliger Gegner von Gerhard Hetz in Brustlage) kann ich mir ein gutes Urteil bilden. 

Viele Grüße
Dieter

----------


## Harro

Hallo Dieter,

das überrascht mich aber total.  *Zitat Dieter:*  Als früherer Wettkampfschwimmer (zeitweiliger Gegner von Gerhard Hetz in Brustlage) kann ich mir ein gutes Urteil bilden

Super Dieter, denn der Gerhard Hetz ist mir noch in lebhafter Erinnerung. Das Totenkopf-Schwimmen, so wurde es im 3. Reich genannt, habe ich mal abschwimmen können. Da spielte aber die Zeit keine Rolle. Man mußte nur 10 000 Meter nonstop absolvieren.

*Zitat Winfried*: Auch ich habe einiges an Langstreckenerfahrung. Z. B. bin ich 2004, als mein Hämoglobin und mein Testosteron noch auf Normalniveau war, auf dem Rennrad in 20 Fahr- plus einem Ruhetag 3000km von Berlin nach Athen gefahren - 100-250km/Tag. Da sind, nebenbei bemerkt, ein paar Berge auf der Strecke. Im Gegensatz zu Ironman bin ich zwar flott jedoch nie wettbewerbsmäßig gefahren.

Ja, das waren noch Zeiten, lieber Winfried. Mit einem von der Lehrlingsvergütung abgestotterten Rabeneick ohne Gangschaltung und mit Rücktrittbremse von Hamburg nach Neapel und zurück in 3 Wochen. Da kam schon in der Rhön der Wolf auf, d. h. wund gescheuerte Stellen durch wohl zu viel Schweißabsonderung. Vaseline hat Linderung gebracht. MAN könnte doch noch anfangen,ein Buch zu schreiben. So schnell kommen die Erinnerungen, und dabei habe auch ich das eigentliche Thema längst verlassen und müßte mich in die Plauderecke begeben. Meine Frau hat mir nun endgültig das Radfahren man kann sagen verboten wegen der zeitweiligen Schwindelprobleme. Daher mein wehmütiges Sichzurückbesinnen.

*"Angenehm ist am Gegenwärtigen die Tätigkeit, am Künftigen die Hoffnung und am Vergangenen die Erinnerung"    * (Aristoteles)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Anonymous1

> Ja, das waren noch Zeiten, lieber Winfried. Mit einem von der Lehrlingsvergütung abgestotterten Rabeneick ohne Gangschaltung und mit Rücktrittbremse von Hamburg nach Neapel und zurück in 3 Wochen.


Ja das waren noch Zeiten, lieber Winfried: Mit 19 Lenzen und schwerem Stahlrad ohne Gangschaltung, aber mit Ballonreifen, undichtem Zelt, geliehenen Seitentaschen und 80 Mark im Säckel in drei Wochen von Franken an die Nordsee und zurück. Davon eine gute Woche in Döse/Duhnen gezeltet und die nicht vorhandenen Bäuche in die Sonne gehalten. 100 km war unser kürzestes Etmal und das nur, weil es geschüttet hat.

Damals haben wir so manches im Stehen absolviert, unter anderem auch viele viele Kilometer auf dem Fahrrad. Die "Prostata" war uns namentlich nicht geläufig, aber wir haben sie benützt. Ja ja, das war'n noch Zeiten...

Gruß Dieter

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... Vaseline hat Linderung gebracht. ...


Davor würde ich eigentlich eher warnen. Erste Bürgerpflicht ist in dieser Situation öfter mal Wasser und Seife, um die Bakterien zu verscheuchen. Auch die schweißgetränkte Wäsche sollte man häufiger mal wechseln. Ich trage übrigens auf langen Touren eine Badehose unter der Radhose. Die ist leicht, man kann sie eben mal auswaschen und sie ist ganz schnell wieder trocken.

Ansonsten hilft eine fettfreie (möglicherweise rezeptpflichtige) entzündungshemmende Salbe aus der Apotheke.

WW

----------


## Michael

> Die Zeit dafür spielt keine Rolle,Dieter


Natürlich schaue ich dabei nicht auf die Uhr.
Hut ab vor Deinen Leistungen als Schwimmer, Dieter.
Gruß
Michael

----------


## gustav

Hallo, da hätte ich auch selbst googeln können. Hier ist eine Seite :
http://www.dersattel.de/deutsch/fahrradsattel.htm
gruß gustav

----------


## Harro

Hallo Gustav

nachdem dieser Thread ohnehin ganz schön von der eigentlichen Fragestellung abgewichen ist, noch mein Hinweis, daß Du ja einen großen Namensvetter hast, nämlich den unvergessenen Gustav Kilian, der schon so manchen Radfahrer groß herausgebracht hat. Und dazu passt auch, daß morgen unser einziger Straßenweltmeister, das Rennrad-Idol Rudi Altig seinen 70. Geburtstag feiert. "Sacrè Rudi" (dieser verdammte Rudi) lautete sein Ehrenname in Frankreich wegen seines Draufgängertums.

Also trink Du bitte morgen auch einen auf so ein Vorbild an Sportlichkeit.

*"Humor ist die beste Medizin, die am wenigsten kostet und am leichtesten einzunehmen ist"*    (Volksmund)

Gruß Hutschi

----------

